# Cheap reliable PDR



## cheechy

I've picked up an old Audi a2 and its a money pit.

I'd quite like to stop the money haemorrhaging but need a few dents taken out.

I've tried investing in some new glue sticks and even pushing out dents but I cant get them to budge.

Anyone on here a PDR expert or know who I could trust without having to pay a fortune to? 

I'm looking at PDR on all 4 doors - couple of one door and the rest is 1 per door. All small and no paint breaks.


----------



## Soapybubbles

Where in Scotland are you based?


----------



## cheechy

I'm in Fife / central belt


----------



## cossiecol

I've used Mark from smartrepairsperth (google) - actually based in Bridge of Earn a few times, good rates and good results. My mates use Car and Bike in Bonnybridge and also get good results.


----------



## cheechy

ok not too far away thanks for that I'll look him up.


----------



## steelghost

Just need to bear in mind that car is all Alu so a "steel minded" PDR tech might find it tricky to get a good result even if they have huge experience on normally constructed cars.


----------



## cheechy

Yup so have a PDR tech coming tomorrow and did tell him what the car was - so will see what happens.


----------



## cheechy

PDR came, saw and left without repairing.

He insisted any repairs above the door line were not accessible due to the way the door is constructed so he couldn't get the rods behind most of the dents. Decided doing any dents wasn't worth it as he couldn't do them all...

Seemed quite keen to leave if I'm honest so can only suspect he had another better paying job elsewhere lined up


----------



## President Swirl

Shame they couldn't be fixed mate. At least He was upfront, and didn't try a bodge it n' scarper. Leaving you with paint something akin to braille. Maybe you could check a VAG forum?


----------



## donnyboy

Think this is the guy I used a while ago - http://www.sldentrepair.co.uk/contact.html


----------



## Eddmeister

Modern German cars can be very tricky due to the double skins in certain areas, means they have to drill for access sometimes, boy obviously couldn't be bothered.


----------

